# Luz en colgante para celulares



## jaironess (Jun 20, 2014)

alguien sabe construir un circuito como los colgantes eso que había antes que antes de recibir una llamada se encendia las luces del colgante del móvil ¿ alguien sabría hacerlo ?


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 20, 2014)

Si, es bastante simple, un diodo de germanio o schotty con un led en paralelo, positivo a positivo.


----------



## jaironess (Jun 21, 2014)

con un diodo de germanio y el led con eso vale ? y que alimentación hay que aplicarle ?


----------



## keytao (Jun 21, 2014)

aqui :

http://www.cienciafacil.com/Celular.html


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 21, 2014)

Alimentación, ninguna. La RF se encarga.


----------

